# Lou Camera Bag - Colour Question



## Jessmarch27

Hi everyone! Happy Easter.  
I am looking to get my first YSL purchase - the Lou Camera bag!
I am torn between the dark beige with gold hardware or the black with the silver hardware. I know it’s personal preference but I can’t decide between the two.
Thanks everyone in advance for your input.


----------



## KensingtonUK

Both are pretty.  In these color combos I am slighting leaning toward the beige but both are pretty.  Do you have more black or beige bags?


----------



## Jessmarch27

I am leaning towards the beige too! I want this bag to be my everyday bag. I have one black bag from Burberry and the rest are all LVs with either monogram or Damier abene print, so all brown bags. No beige bags. I am so torn because I feel like black is more everyday but I love the beige....


----------



## Moxisox

I have the black one with silver HW and love it. It matches everything, and I don’t have to worry about color transfer. I would buy whichever one you’re drawn towards more. They are both beautiful colors though, so I can see why it’s hard to choose.


----------



## Jessmarch27

I wish I could buy both!! Haha


----------



## Moxisox

Jessmarch27 said:


> I wish I could buy both!! Haha


The spring sales are coming up here in April and May. YSL is often included in the department store sales, and even though there‘s no guarantee they’ll have it this year, YSL also has a sale themselves usually around the end of May.  Beige will be much easier to find during the sales vs. the black with SHW. That could help sway towards the beige. Or just buy whichever color is included in a sale first? For the department stores don’t always have every color in stock. But they do usually have beige and red.


----------



## Jessmarch27

Moxisox said:


> The spring sales are coming up here in April and May. YSL is often included in the department store sales, and even though there‘s no guarantee they’ll have it this year, YSL also has a sale themselves usually around the end of May.  Beige will be much easier to find during the sales vs. the black with SHW. That could help sway towards the beige. Or just buy whichever color is included in a sale first? For the department stores don’t always have every color in stock. But they do usually have beige and red.


Sorry, which department store is this?


----------



## Moxisox

Jessmarch27 said:


> Sorry, which department store is this?


Currently Neiman Marcus has a promo where if you were to buy the camera bag, you’d get a $250 gift card. But they (along with Nordstrom’s and Saks) will have $$$ off instead of a gift card in the coming month or so. For the price of the camera bag it’d be between $200-$300 off depending which sale they‘re having at the time.


----------



## phoebe.bqueen

I'd go with the beige if it's more for collection, and just occasionally wear it. Because if it gets dirty, a light color bag shows that more so than a black bag. If you get the black one, you won't worry as much to use it more often


----------



## floatinglili

I bought a dark blood red version of this bag, with bronze hardware, which I love. I find it very easy to wear and a little more interesting than the black.
Generally though I prefer silver hardware  so maybe between the two take the black??
Sorry I haven’t helped have I.


----------



## nycgirl79

Moxisox said:


> I have the black one with silver HW and love it. It matches everything, and I don’t have to worry about color transfer. I would buy whichever one you’re drawn towards more. They are both beautiful colors though, so I can see why it’s hard to choose.



I completely agree. I also have the black with silver, and it really does go with everything. You can’t go wrong with either color though - it’s a fantastic bag.


----------



## Jessmarch27

Moxisox said:


> Currently Neiman Marcus has a promo where if you were to buy the camera bag, you’d get a $250 gift card. But they (along with Nordstrom’s and Saks) will have $$$ off instead of a gift card in the coming month or so. For the price of the camera bag it’d be between $200-$300 off depending which sale they‘re having at the time.


Thank you for clarifying! I’m in Toronto, Canada so we don’t have Neiman Marcus but I will wait for Nordstrom! Thank you.


----------



## Jessmarch27

nycgirl79 said:


> I completely agree. I also have the black with silver, and it really does go with everything. You can’t go wrong with either color though - it’s a fantastic bag.


Now I am totally confused haha. I originally wanted the black but then saw the beige and fell in love. I guess I still have some time, as someone else mentioned there could be a potential sale at some of the department stores.


----------



## nycgirl79

Jessmarch27 said:


> Now I am totally confused haha. I originally wanted the black but then saw the beige and fell in love. I guess I still have some time, as someone else mentioned there could be a potential sale at some of the department stores.



 I hear ya. It’s a big purchase, and both colors really are beautiful. Are you a silver-tone or gold-tone jewelry person? What color is most prevalent in your wardrobe?
While I think the beige is gorgeous, my wardrobe consists entirely of jeans - so just the thought of color transfer was enough to sway me from getting a lighter colored bag. Definitely give yourself some time to think on it. Good luck with your decision, and let us know what you end up getting!


----------



## nycgirl79

Double post


----------



## babyloove

I was in the same place except that I wanted black with black hardware. I tried on both and preferred the beige. I wear mostly black dresses / coat. 
If you can (we are in lockdown in Paris), go to the store and try them both ! 

It's a lovely bag and so easy to carry and to get in and out of


----------



## Jessmarch27

babyloove said:


> I was in the same place except that I wanted black with black hardware. I tried on both and preferred the beige. I wear mostly black dresses / coat.
> If you can (we are in lockdown in Paris), go to the store and try them both !
> 
> It's a lovely bag and so easy to carry and to get in and out of


I looked at that one too! I still keep leaning towards the beige. We are in lockdown in Toronto as well so online is my option. I will keep everyone posted on which I decide to go with


----------



## Jessmarch27

In case anyone was wondering, I ended up purchasing the beige!  It arrives tomorrow!


----------



## Moxisox

Jessmarch27 said:


> In case anyone was wondering, I ended up purchasing the beige!  It arrives tomorrow!


Congrats!!!


----------



## Hindi830

Just bought this from NM when they had the gift card promotions. Just came today. Looks beautiful but I just noticed a couple of very small indents.  Would you go to store and see if they have another one??


----------



## nycgirl79

Hindi830 said:


> Just bought this from NM when they had the gift card promotions. Just came today. Looks beautiful but I just noticed a couple of very small indents.  Would you go to store and see if they have another one??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059251



Ugh! How frustrating! I always say the same thing whenever people are contemplating a return - we spend far too much money on these items to receive anything less than perfect. Yes, bags will get scuffed and scratched over time, but there is a huge difference between purchasing an imperfect luxury item from a store vs. being the one to cause the damage to your own bag while using it! Hopefully they’ll have another bag in stock, that is dent-free!


----------



## Hindi830

I agree...I am going to call the 2 NM’s near me to see if either has one before I make the drive.


----------



## 3monkeys

HI,  

Thinking of getting a dark beige also.  How's the color holding up in terms of color transfer *Jessmarch27* and *Hindi830*.  Also the leather, is it holding up well?  Is it delicate as Chanel lambskin or Celine Trio smooth leather?  In my experience, those 2 are the most delicate leather that I have and constantly have to baby them. I would like to use this Lou as an everyday bag.  Thanks for any input.


----------



## Hindi830

I have only used it once.  I don’t know why but I’m afraid to use it everyday...maybe because I hunk I’ll look funny in workout clothes walking around with it!


----------



## 3monkeys

Aww...she's too cute to be left in the closet.  I see workout clothes and nice bags all time and never think twice about it.  The combo is so normal where I live.  I hope you'll put her to good use.


----------



## shopper1993

The beige


----------



## louie1984

Hi! I have a question about colours if anyone knows? I’m in Australia. I can only buy the dark beige colour of the Lou camera bag. I’ve seen pictures and videos of other colours not available on their website. I’d love a light beige or Ive seen a light grey that’s pretty too. How do I get my hands on a light beige Lou camera bag?
Thanks so much


----------



## Tina1010

Hi There!
I just purchased my first YSL camera bag in dark beige.  I love it, but it came with some black color transfer on it so now I have to go and exchange it!  This made me want to ask, how has the color transfer been for this bag?  I got it for the purpose of everyday use and I love the beige over the black because it goes with everything for me personally.  I want to know if I need to be extremely careful with my clothing choices.  I guess I can't wear it with jeans, but what about a dark colored dress, black pants, etc?  I feel like this totally defeats the purpose of it being an "everyday" bag .


----------

